# Need any help in ottawa!



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

I have a lot of empty slots, if you need a sub to do some early morning or late night clearing.

Available from 1600hrs till 0800hrs. 24hrs on weekends.

[email protected]

Cheers
Mike


----------

